# Sounds like a tear to you?



## Tiny Calves (Feb 27, 2014)

So yesterday I had some slight PIP in my left delt from an inject a couple days prior, but it was feeling pretty good.  Decided to go hit the chest and back.  I was in a working set of bent close-grip BB rows (bar between your legs) when, on the negative, there was what I can only describe as a "POP" in my delt.  There was pain that followed, hurt to do anything with dead weight hanging in my hand.  Did a quick chest routine today with no problems but anything back/rear delt related hurts but it's no unbearable.  Basically I've never torn a muscle before and from the research of done online it sounds like I may have a tear in my rear delt.

Anyone else have any unfortunate experience with tears?  What did it feel like, pain level, recovery, etc.?

Thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 27, 2014)

You *should* get some pretty nasty bruising if something let loose in there. 
Are you sure it wasn't connective tissue snapping over itself under load?
I've had that happen before that took me out of shoulder movements for a while.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds like a first degree sprain/strain since you have range of motion and minimal pain.  I had a third degree tear in left side rhomboid major (which was misdiagnosed as the trap...good ole army medical staff) 10yrs ago and I can tell you the pain was unimaginable.  I mean they had to pick me up off the ground and literally carry me back.  Rehab was a joke and it still gives me fits on a daily basis.  Feels like someone stabbing me with an ice pick.  The only thing that gives me any relief when it's at its worse is flexeril and deep tissue massage.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2014)

Tears don't usually cause pain right as it happens. Not until the next day or so. Check for bruising or deformity. Or even heat as that means increased fluid in the area.  Only an MRI will rule out a tear. You can get slight tears or sprains without bruising but they still should be diagnosed and physical therapy done to properly remodel the attachment. 

I just went through this with an adductor tear. No fun. At least you can still squat.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the insight guys.  It actually feels better today, as far as moving it without weight anyways.  I also have been looking for bruising as I read it would be present and haven't noticed anything.  The "poping" feeling really scared the shit out of me.  If it isn't significantly better after the weekend I'll schedule and MRI.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2014)

Def have discoloring within a hour. Like alot of purple not a little. Soumds wierd but it could b bicept too it connects up by yhe delts


----------

